# mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?



## Spinnfisch (30. März 2010)

Hallo
da ich höchstwahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr in Sachsen studieren werde würde ich gerne wissen mit wie vielen Ruten man dort angeln darf.
dieser Thread soll eine Info für jedermann werden, der zum angeln in ein anderes bundesland fährt und nich genau weiß mit wie vielen ruten man angeln darf.
dann fang ich mal an:

*Bayern: 2 Ruten
Baden-Württemberg: 2 Ruten
Hessen: 2 Ruten
Thüringen: 2 Ruten
NRW: 2 oder 3 Ruten
Niedersachsen: 3 Ruten
Sachsen: 2 Ruten
Ostfriesland: 8 oder 4 Ruten
*


----------



## AWebber (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Da kann man z. B. mal in die Gewässerordnung des LV Sachsen schauen ...

In Sachsen darf man:
2 Friedfischangeln ODER
1 Friedfisch und 1 Köderfischangel ODER
2 Köderfischangeln ODER
1 Spinnangel ODER
1 Flugangel
verwenden.

Je nachdem wie oft du Angeln (bzw. wie selten studieren) willst, wäre es eine Überlegung, für die Zeit des Studiums in nen Angelverein einzutreten. Dann hättest du die Mglk., eine Jahreserlaubnis für sämtliche DAV-GEwässer zu erhalten (inkl. Verein ~ 100 €). Sonst blieben nur Tages- (10 €) oder Wochenkarten (33 €).

AWebber


----------



## ernie1973 (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> Hallo
> da ich höchstwahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr in Sachsen studieren werde würde ich gerne wissen mit wie vielen Ruten man dort angeln darf.
> dieser Thread soll eine Info für jedermann werden, der zum angeln in ein anderes bundesland fährt und nich genau weiß mit wie vielen ruten man angeln darf.
> dann fang ich mal an:
> ...


 
Du gehst mit 17 schon studieren???

Respekt!

Ich hatte mein Abitur erst mit 19 - und das ohne sitzenbleiben!

Petri Heil!

Ernie


----------



## Spinnfisch (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

ma schaun wie des sich noch entwickelt weil ich bin schon im VDSF und der will sich ja mitdem DAV zusammenschließen


----------



## Spinnfisch (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Du gehst mit 17 schon studieren???
> 
> Respekt!
> 
> ...


ich bin erster Jahrgang G8 in Bayern und einer der jüngsten der Klasse ich werde bald 17 und beim studiumsbeginn bin ich dann 18


----------



## firemirl (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Ergänzung für NRW:

3 Ruten (je nach Gewässer mit Begrenzung Raub-/Friedfisch)

oder

1 Spinnrute

#h


----------



## ernie1973 (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

@ firemirl:

Wo gehen denn 3 in NRW?

Am Rhein und an meiner Vereinstalsperre sind es 2 Ruten!

*NRW*: 2 Ruten (wobei ich am Rhein folgende Einschränkung habe):

Entweder 2 Ruten Ansitz, oder 1 Rute bei Spinnangeln, Blinkern etc.)---> es geht also nicht, das man z.B. eine Rute auf Grund legt und mit einer anderen blinkern geht---> machen viele anders, kann aber im Fall einer seltenen Kontrolle Ärger geben!

Ernie


----------



## matchbox (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Moin,

ich darf bei mir (Ostfriesland) mit 8 Ruten angeln, wobei ich das voll den Quatsch finde. Meist nehme ich 2 Ruten mit, manchmal 3. 

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Spinnfisch (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

des is ja hart...  man bedenke die situation bei der man 5 bisse auf einmal hat #t
wir hatten zu zweit ma nen tripledrill - das ging ab (alle drei  karpfen über 20 pf)

ich aktualisiere den oberen post immer mal wieder


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Niedersachsen:
3 Ruten oder eine Spinn-oder Fliegenrute


----------



## matchbox (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> *Ostfriesland: 8 Ruten*


 
Hi,

kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die 8 Ruten beziehen sich auf die Gewässer meines Heimatvereins (erstreckt sich über weite Teile Ostfrieslands) für erwachsene Mitglieder. Gastangler (volljährig) dürfen mit der Hälfte an Ruten angeln, Jugendliche abweichend.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Koalano1 (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ firemirl:
> 
> Wo gehen denn 3 in NRW?
> 
> ...


 

Du darfst z.B. am DEK mit drei Ruten fischen, sofern du die Jahreskarte hast. Mit Tageskarte sind es zwo


----------



## ShortyNordenham (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Moin Budjadingen / Friesland: 
Seen 3 Ruten, Kanäle 5 Ruten, teilweise Ausnahmeregelungen.

5 Ruten sind beim Nachtangeln OK, tagsüber reichen mir wenn es richtig losgeht mit den Fischen auch weniger (meistens 2).


----------



## ernie1973 (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Du darfst z.B. am DEK mit drei Ruten fischen, sofern du die Jahreskarte hast. Mit Tageskarte sind es zwo


 

Cool - ist nur leider zu weit weg für mich!

Bei 3 Ruten hätte ich halt´ immer eine Rute mit Monster-Köfi auf den kapitalen Wels ausgelegt!

Das mache ich so seltener, weil mir dann am Rhein nur noch eine Rute bleibt!

Ernie


----------



## JonasH (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Na na na
Ihr pauschalisiert das hier gerade zu sehr.
Ich wohne in Niedersachsen, darf im Mittellandkanal mit 3 Ruten fischen, Teiche 2, Bäche meistens nur eine.
Denke, dass es in Sachsen nicht anders ist.


----------



## AWebber (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



JonasH schrieb:


> Denke, dass es in Sachsen nicht anders ist.


Doch - aber wie es in Sachsen ist, sthet ja bereits im 2. Posting des Threads 


AWebber


----------



## Parasol (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Hallo,

die Fischereigesetze sind zwar in jedem BL unterschiedlich. Trotzdem würde ich mich nur darauf verlassen, was auf dem jeweiligen Erlaubnisschein steht. Das kann nämlich in einem Bundesland unterschiedlich sein, weil das vom Verein, Zunft, Pächter usw. individuell geregelt werden kann. Also auch in z.B. Bayern sind unterschiedliche Vorschriften möglich.


----------



## AWebber (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Dem ist glücklicherweise in Sachsen nicht so. Wenn man mal von den Privatgewässern absieht, sind eine Menge Gewässer im Rahmen des DAV beangelbar und in denen gilt überall obige Regelung. 

Daher auch die Verlinkung auf die Gewässerordnung


AWebber


----------



## firemirl (30. März 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

@ernie1973

Das ist die Grundregel mit 3/1 Ruten.

Natürlich muß in einem Vereinsland immer auf die jeweiligen internen Bestimmungen geachtet werden. (Wie bei Deinem Rheinschein) 

Ansonsten sind i.d.R. 3 Ruten (Ansitz) oder 1 Spinnrute erlaubt.

Als Beispiel:

Lippe - Verein: 3 Ruten  1x Raub-/ 2x Friedfisch

Lippe/Kanal - Verband - Jahreskarte: s.o.

Lippe/Kanal - Verband - Tageskarte: 2 Ruten 1/1

Ist halt manchmal nicht so einfach.....


----------



## Sneep (9. April 2010)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Hallo,

In NRW ist die Rutenzahl nicht festgelegt.

Das Fischereigesetz unterscheidet nur zwischen erlaubten und unerlaubten fischereilichen Mitteln.

Zu den erlaubten zählen Angel, Reuse, Netz usw.

Zu den verbotenen Mitteln Licht, Strom (außer mit Genehmigung) und Gift.

Dem Land NRW ist es auch egal wenn du deinen Baggersee nur mit Netzen oder mit 20 Ruten fischst.

Nur der Inhaber des Fischereirechtes oder dein Verein, wollen ja, dass geangelt wird und nicht jedes Mitglied mit einem Stellnetz anrückt.

Im Fall NRW stellt sich die Frage nach einer Landesweiten Regelung nicht. Es gibt keine. 

Die Beschränkungen in den erlaubten fischereilichen Mitteln kommt von den Vereinen und sind von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden.
Die meisten Bundesländer dürften das ähnlich geregelt haben.

Die Fragestellung macht aber generell wenig Sinn.

Selbst wenn ein Bundesland 3 Ruten erlaubt, kann der Pächter immer hingehen und festlegen, dass bei ihm nur mit einer Rute geangelt wird. 
Es bleibt nur die Möglichkeit in den Erlaubnisschein zu schauen, was in dem bestimmten Gewässer erlaubt ist.

Die dortigen Festlegungen sind auch bei einer Kontrolle durch die Fischereiaufsicht maßgebend.

sneep


----------



## angler19057 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Moin,
in Mecklenburg -Vorpommern mit 3 Ruten -Ansitz, 1 Rute lügen ehhh spinnen
Petri


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Die Fragestellung ist Quatsch. Die LFGe/LFOen sagen nichts über die Rutenanzahl aus. Die Festlegung ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.


----------



## thanatos (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

in brandenburg sind in der regel zwei ruten erlaubt,davon aber nur 
eine auf raubfisch,oder eine spinnangel ,d.h.eine karpfenrute drinn
und blinkern-nitschewo


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Die Fragestellung ist Quatsch. Die LFGe/LFOen sagen nichts über die Rutenanzahl aus. Die Festlegung ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.


 
#6

So sieht es aus,ich darf an Wasser A  = 2 Ruten an Wasser B = 3 Ruten und an Wasser C= 8 Ruten,das alles in einem Bundesland = NDS.

#h


----------



## Bassey (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Ich hätte bei uns im Verein bzw. im Main auch zu gerne die Regel mit 3 Ruten. Manche denken nun "ist doch zuviel" jedoch stelle ich beim Wallerangeln generell nur eine auf Waller und eine noch so mit einem Wurm raus, damit eben doch was geht, denn die Waller lassen sich sehr bitten, sind aber da. So könnte ich zwei Ruten mit Wurm und eine Wallerrute am Rande stehen lassen... Schade :-(


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Die Fragestellung ist Quatsch. Die LFGe/LFOen sagen nichts über die Rutenanzahl aus. Die Festlegung ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.



doch in manchen steht es drin.
in thüringen stehts in der fischereiverordnung. § 14(3)

antonio


----------



## minimi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Hamburg sind 2 Ruten +1 Senke erlaubt


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> doch in manchen steht es drin.
> in thüringen stehts in der fischereiverordnung. § 14(3)
> 
> antonio



Mea culpa, hast Recht, aber ich kann wirklich nicht alle LFOen kennen und Thüringen ist da die große Ausnahme. Wenn ich den § 14 richtig deute, dann sind die campenden Carphunter aber mächtig gekniffen, "... ständig beaufsichtigt ..." ist ja schon mal eine Ansage. |kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

naja ist son gummiparagraph mit dem beaufsichtigen, wie ist beaufsichtigen definiert?

ich glaub in sachsen, sachsen anhalt stehts auch irgendwo drin(ohne gewähr).

antonio|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

In Bayern ist die Rutenanzahl in der Ausführungsverordnung auch klar festgelegt:


> §15
> Verboten ist das Fischen unter gleichzeitiger Benutzung von mehr als zwei Handangeln (§ 16 Abs. 1); neben der Hegene darf nur eine andersartige Handangel verwendet werden.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> naja ist son gummiparagraph mit dem beaufsichtigen, wie ist beaufsichtigen definiert?
> 
> ich glaub in sachsen, sachsen anhalt stehts auch irgendwo drin(ohne gewähr).
> 
> antonio|wavey:


 
rischtisch:m

§ 4(3)  SächsFischVO
max 2, außer Spinn- Flugangeln , dann eine


----------



## WK1956 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> naja ist son gummiparagraph mit dem beaufsichtigen, wie ist beaufsichtigen definiert?


 
Wieso ist das ein Gummiparagraph? Die Bedeutung von "Beaufsichtigen" ist doch eindeutig, oder etwa nicht?

Gruß Werner


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

nö ich kann meine rute zum beispiel per bißanzeiger beaufsichtigen.
wer legt die konkreten grenzen fest.
zeitlich und örtlich als beispiel.
wie weit weg darf ich von meinen ruten, wie lange darf ich brauchen um an den ruten zu sein?
alles gummi.

antonio


----------



## WK1956 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> nö ich kann meine rute zum beispiel per bißanzeiger beaufsichtigen.
> wer legt die konkreten grenzen fest.
> zeitlich und örtlich als beispiel.
> wie weit weg darf ich von meinen ruten, wie lange darf ich brauchen um an den ruten zu sein?
> ...


 
ein Bißanzeiger beaufsichtigt gar nix, sondern dessen Aufgabe ist es, dir einen Biss anzuzeigen. 
Deine Ruten kannst nur du beaufsichtigen und dazu mußt du in unmittelbarer Nähe deiner Ruten sein.

Verläßt du deinen Angelplatz, dann nimm die Ruten aus dem Wasser.

Gruß Werner


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

das ist deine auslegung, andere haben ne andere
und welcher im falle des falles gefolgt wird, weiß man eben nicht|wavey:

antonio


----------



## WK1956 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist deine auslegung, andere haben ne andere
> und welcher im falle des falles gefolgt wird, weiß man eben nicht|wavey:
> 
> antonio


 
nee, ist keine Auslegung, sondern die Bedeutung des Begriffs "beaufsichtigen"!


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

sorry, das steht wo?
Ich will damit jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich naja 300 m von meinen Ruten entfernt bin, als Beispiel


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> nee, ist keine Auslegung, sondern die Bedeutung des Begriffs "beaufsichtigen"!



tja und nun nenn mir mal die verbindliche definition von beaufsichtigen.
beaufsichtigen kann ich wie gesagt auf verschiedene art und weisen.

antonio


----------



## tofte (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> nee, ist keine Auslegung, sondern die Bedeutung des Begriffs "beaufsichtigen"!




ich kann aber meine ruten auch von nem km entfernung beaufsichtigen,beaufsichtigen bedeutet ja nicht daneben stehen und hændchen halten,lediglich eine uebersicht uer das zu beaufsichtigende material.


----------



## WK1956 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



tofte schrieb:


> ich kann aber meine ruten auch von nem km entfernung beaufsichtigen,beaufsichtigen bedeutet ja nicht daneben stehen und hændchen halten,lediglich eine uebersicht uer das zu beaufsichtigende material.


 

ach und was für einen Sinn hat das Wörtchen "beaufsichtigen", deiner Meinung nach, im Zusammenhang mit Angeln?


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Trööts es hier im Board gibt, in denen sich jemand ausweint, dass beim Nachtangeln das ganze Tackle geklaut wurde und keiner hat's gemerkt. Die haben auch alle ihre Ruten beaufsichtigt, oder? |kopfkrat

Die Boardsuche nach "Nachtangeln Ruten geklaut" bringt rund 2.850 Ergebnisse, "Nachtangeln Tackle geklaut" weitere 780 Ergebnisse. :m


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

ulli wenn man es so sieht, müßten die noch ne strafe extra kriegen wegen verstoß gegen § xyz

antonioi|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



tofte schrieb:


> ich kann aber meine ruten auch von nem km entfernung beaufsichtigen,beaufsichtigen bedeutet ja nicht daneben stehen und hændchen halten,lediglich eine uebersicht uer das zu beaufsichtigende material.


 

Tofte,#h

und wie greifst du aktiv ins Geschehen aus einer Entfernung von 1 KM ein?
Da ist der Begriff "Beaufsichtigung" doch wohl ein Witz.|evil:


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tofte,#h
> 
> und wie greifst du aktiv ins Geschehen aus einer Entfernung von 1 KM ein?
> Da ist der Begriff "Beaufsichtigung" doch wohl ein Witz.|evil:



er hat die rute per wlan-kabel mit seinem standort verbunden:m

antonio


----------



## WK1956 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Tofte,#h
> 
> und wie greifst du aktiv ins Geschehen aus einer Entfernung von 1 KM ein?
> Da ist der Begriff "Beaufsichtigung" doch wohl ein Witz.|evil:


 
Nee, in Deutschland dreht man sich heute alles so hin wie man es selbst gerne hätte. Man kann zwar nicht eingreifen, hat aber seine Angel "beaufsichtigt".
Nicht sinnvoll, aber cool.


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

wk ich weiß doch was du meinst, aber es ist und bleibt ein gummiparagraph, weil nichts konkretes drin steht.
und es kann eben so oder so ausgelegt werden, wenn keine klaren grenzen definiert sind.
natürlich hat man mit solchen übertreibungen wie hier gepostet wurden 1 km etc schlechte karten.
aber wie gesagt wo ist die grenze? das ist eben auslegungssache, der eine sieht es so der andere so.
und es wird immer welche geben, die eben dann solche sachen versuchen auf die spitze zu treiben.
ich treibs auch mal beispielhaft auf die spitze funkbissanzeiger dürften dann nicht genutzt werden.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Also - hier mal der Versuch einer Definition, die einem eigentlich der gesunde Menschenverstand schon sagen sollte:

"Die Ruten beaufsichtigt nur, wer im Falle eines Bisses in der Lage ist, schnellstmöglich und ohne zeitliche Zäsur auch an der Rute zu sein."

Dabei würde ich eine Entfernung von ca. 20 m für angemessen halten - wer weiter weggeht, der sollte die Ruten dann halt´ rausnehmen, bis er zurückkommt!

Meine Meinung!!!

Das ganze erklärt sich u.a. daraus, dass ein Fisch nicht unnötig lange an der Angel zappeln soll!

Macht Sinn - eigentlich traurig, dass man da versucht dran rumzudeuteln.

Am Rhein ist es aus eben diesen Gründen in NRW auch so geregelt, dass man *ENTWEDER* mit einer Rute Spinnfischen darf, *oder* mit 2 Ruten stationär fischen darf!

1 Rute stationär und mit der anderen Spinnfischen ist NICHT gestattet!

Diese Überlegung finde ich gut & richtig!

Der Gedanke dabei ist eben auch, dass man sich nicht mit der Spinnrute zu weit von der mancherorts erlaubten stationären Rute entfernen soll, um im Falle eines Bisses schnell genug dort zu sein!

Macht Sinn - dem Fisch zuliebe!

Also - bedeutet "beaufsichtigen" für mich, dass man so nah bei den Ruten sein muss, dass man im Falle eines Bisses direkt & unmittelbar reagieren kann!

Alles andere ist Mist & das sollte jeder halbwegs ordentliche Angler auch einsehen können!

Deswegen würde ich in der Praxis, mit dem Tierschutzgedanken im Hinterkopf, das "Beaufsichtigen" der Angeln sehr restriktiv und eng auslegen!

Ernie


PS:

*Zur eigentlichen Ausgangsfrage des TE:*

Die max. Rutenanzahl ist nicht immer nur Ländersache, sondern wird in der Regel vom Erlaubniskartenausgeber/Gewässerbewirtschafter festgelegt und auch zumeist *auf die Erlaubniskarten draufgedruckt!!!*

E.


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

ernie im grundsatz stimme ich dir ja zu, nur wie gesagt ob das jeder "so eng" sieht auch von denen die letztendlich entscheiden müssen im falle eines falles?
wie siehts denn dann aus mit schlafen als beispiel und und und.
deswegen auch mein begriff gummiparagraph, natürlich nicht bis ins unermeßliche(1 km beispiel).
und wie gesagt du hältst 20m für ne grenze, wie sieht es bei 25 m als beispiel aus.
der 18 jährige ist bei 30m schneller an der rute als der 70 jährige bei 15 m.
also ist hier immer ein wenig "gummi" dabei.
auch bei uns gilt bei spinn und fliegenruten nur eine rute.

lustig stell ich mir dann auch die anzeige wegen geklauten angeln vor.

ich möchte den diebstahl meiner angeln heute nacht beim nachtangeln anzeigen.
der polizist als erstes: das gibt erst mal ne geldbuße von xx € wegen verstoß gegen § 34 landesfischereiverordnung.:m


antonio


----------



## WK1956 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> wk ich weiß doch was du meinst, aber es ist und bleibt ein gummiparagraph, weil nichts konkretes drin steht.


 
sehe ich anders. Beaufsichtigen bedeutet, das meine Angeln unter meiner ständigen Kontrolle sind. 
Unter meiner Kontrolle sind Sie dann, wenn ich sie jederzeit greifen kann. 



antonio schrieb:


> und es kann eben so oder so ausgelegt werden, wenn keine klaren grenzen definiert sind.


 
Wie willst du klare Grenzen definieren, der gesunde ! Menschenverstand ist da hilfreich, an manchen Angelplätzen sind 10 meter Abstand völlig ok, an anderen sind 5 meter Abstand schon zuviel.



antonio schrieb:


> funkbissanzeiger dürften dann nicht genutzt werden.


 
Die Art der Bissanzeige hat damit gar nichts zutun. Ob ich ein Stück Staniolpapier, ein Aalglöckchen oder einen Funkbissanzeiger verwende, ändert nichts daran, dass ich meine Angeln unter Aufsicht haben muß und sofort eingreifen können muß.


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> sehe ich anders. Beaufsichtigen bedeutet, das meine Angeln unter meiner ständigen Kontrolle sind.
> Unter meiner Kontrolle sind Sie dann, wenn ich sie jederzeit greifen kann.
> 
> also ganz streng genommen man kann sich nur in armreichweite
> ...



antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> ernie im grundsatz stimme ich dir ja zu, nur wie gesagt ob das jeder "so eng" sieht auch von denen die letztendlich entscheiden müssen im falle eines falles?
> wie siehts denn dann aus mit schlafen als beispiel und und und.
> deswegen auch mein begriff gummiparagraph, natürlich nicht bis ins unermeßliche(1 km beispiel).
> *und wie gesagt du hältst 20m für ne grenze, wie sieht es bei 25 m als beispiel aus.*
> ...


 

Antonio,#h

wir kennen uns nicht persönlich, aber besteht die Möglichkeit, dass du Frisör bist?
Die Haarspalterei beherrschst du perfekt.


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

frisör nicht.
und wie gesagt es werden sich leute finden die dann so argumentieren.
ist nun mal so in d.
den gesunden menschenverstand gibts eben nicht bei jedem.

antonio|wavey:


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (31. März 2014)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Ich wollte mal wissen wie der Stand zu dem Thema ist.
 Gibt es den hier eine Aktuelle Liste zu den verschiedenen Bundesländern?
 Priorität: Sachsen


----------



## Ulli3D (31. März 2014)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Die Fragestellung ist Unsinn, die LFGe regeln das nicht sondern die einzelnen Gewässerordnungen, so kann es sein, dass Du in einem Bundesland an dem einen Gewässer mit 8 Ruten anngeln darfst und am nächsten nur mit 1er.


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (31. März 2014)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Sprich muss ich mich für jedes Gewässer einzeln informieren.
 Wo kann ich das den am besten tun?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2014)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Die Gewässerbewirtschafter verfügen doch zumeist über eine HP.Da sind Gewässer und die wichtigsten Regeln meist aufgelistet.

Oder altmodisch im Kartenvertrieb(Angelladen) auf die Erlaubniskarte fürs entsprechende Gewässer schauen.Bei dieser Möglichkeit können Vereine oder Verbände auch bei Änderungen schnell per Aushang informieren.


----------



## Sneep (31. März 2014)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Hallo,

was auch wo immer steht, das zugelassene Fanggerät muss auf dem Erlaubnisschein aufgeführt sein.

Nur für das hier genannte Gerät habe ich eine Fischereiberechtigung. 
Eine weitere Rute stellt eine Fischwilderei dar, zumindest falls der Pächter Anzeige erstattet.

Der Erlaubnisschein ist auch bei einer Kontrolle die Basis.
Wenn es in einem Bundesland eine Begrenzung auf 2 Ruten gibt, darf der Verein keine Karten zum Fischen mit 3 Ruten verkaufen.
Das ist aber nicht das Problem des Angler, der braucht nur auf seinen Schein schauen und alles ist klar.

So einfach ist das.

sneep


----------



## sonstwer (31. März 2014)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Hi!

Genau.
Es ist zwingend notwendig, daß die Anzahl und Art der Angelgeräte auf dem Erlaubnisschein vermerkt sind.

Das kann auch zwischen Tages- Wochen- und Jahreskarten variieren.

Auch ungeschriebene Regeln gibt es für die verschiedensten Gewässer.

Einzig bindend ist aber, was auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht.

Für Berlin übrigens:
2 Handangeln, davon
1 für Friedfisch,
1 für Raubfisch (also mit Köderfisch)

Oder

1 Spinnangel

Oder

1 Flugangel

LG,
frank


----------



## Papa1980 (21. August 2014)

*AW: mit wie vielen Ruten darf man in den versch. Bundesländern angeln?*

Darf ich als Brandenburger in meck-pom auch mit drei ruten fischen (Küste)


----------

